# Safe spots in San Diego?



## ConcreteChango (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello everyone it's been a while since I've been on the forum but am in need of some assistance from anyone familiar with San Diego. I'm traveling in a group of four and we're struggling with finding a roof to put over our heads. Three of us have been working as day laborers to afford a nights stay once in a while at the Heritage Inn motel while the fourth has been babysitting for $100 a week.
We've spent a few nights at Dusty Rhodes dog park but aren't very keen on the late night sprinklers and speed freaks as two of our four are recovering. If anybody knows a safe place we can rest our heads for a few nights out of the week it would be greatly appreciated. We are musicians, we like to drink, smoke, love animals, like to party, so on and so forth. Again any help or information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 2, 2014)

San Diego = Concrete jungle in my book.

Maybe find somebody on CL who needs some work done and will let you camp on the property?

My experience of being on the street in San Diego includes being awakened by security three times on different properties all within the same night.


----------



## Dameon (Sep 3, 2014)

Balboa park used to make for some alright sleeping.


----------

